# Random daily goals.



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

So I started this today on a whim of just setting 1 goal for each day. Now this has to be a goal outside of what is the every day for me. So today I decided I would message some girl, any girl I had interest in on my current dating site. I saw that a gal from Vietnam had looked at my profile, now I'm in America so I thought it was odd but I messaged her and what followed was fantastic. Never had I had any real success on a dating web site before but I ended up skyping and messaging with this girl for nearly 3 hours. It was amazing. Hell that was two goals, I generally would never have the courage to Skype with a girl. Anyways just listening to her explain her culture was really eye opening. Yeah I was a little nervous but still, I felt alive for a change and not just existing. 

So from here on out, I proclaim that I will set and meet a goal every day from this point forward. It might not always be something like "approach a random stranger and talk to them" but sometimes it might be that. Sometimes it might just be do 20 pushups every hour of that day. Stuff like that. Just something I can look to and accomplish and realize I can do things that I put my mind to.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I will mow the lawn today.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

I would be proud if I manage to shower and make a phone call about a lost card I need replaced, but I've had same goal for 3 days now. Going for a walk also would be good but can't if I don't shower, now THAT is lazy, I can't believe what I'm typing!!
If I can only pick one goal it has to be the shower!! How ridiculous I won't get off the chair all day long for days on end, it sounds so lazy!! And it is!! Once I do it I feel so much better.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My goals for tomorrow:

-Spend less time on SAS
-Work out
-Study jQuery
-Find a new anime that I like


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Tonight I will stay positive, spend some time with my family, and rehearse my speech several times until I'm comfortable with speaking it out loud.


----------

